# General > Pets Corner >  She's growing!

## Sarah

Miss Ceitidh has grown an inch upwards, half an inch longways, and her tail has grown an inch itself! She's doing really well, she very rarely bits anymore, loves Lucy, asks to go out for toilets and loves everyone she meets!

Here's a video of her and Lucy enjoying some new toys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcW_kT5tNhM


239 by Niseag, on Flickr


Wanting to play with Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr

----------


## Sarah

Wubba fun! by Niseag, on Flickr


My dogs by Niseag, on Flickr


Ceitidh and Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr

----------


## Sarah

Ceitidh and Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Sitting on Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


Pretty Ceitidh by Niseag, on Flickr

----------


## Sarah

Ceitidh's new toy by Niseag, on Flickr


New toy by Niseag, on Flickr

Looks worse than it is, I promise!

Wrestling by Niseag, on Flickr

----------


## teenybash

she looks so hapeeeeee and such a mischevious face...lot of fun with her I think....Her name is stumping me though...don't speak gaelic..is is something  like Miss Katie????

----------


## Sarah

Her name is Ceitidh, so yes, you're right  :Smile:  it was my Dad's choice, I wanted something Scottish, he wanted to call her Katie, so we went half and half, and spell Katie the Gaelic way  :Smile:  Just makes it a bit different!

She's from KWK9 Rescue.

----------


## Liz

Sarah your photos never fail to warm my heart and put a smile on my face.

I met a puppy who looks just like Ceitidh. Sadly, another wee soul who isn't wanted and has been taken in by our wonderful dog warden and will be fostered by the equally wonderful KWK9 Rescue.

----------


## Sarah

I wonder if they could be related Liz? After all, its unlikely she was just one in a litter, there must be siblings somewhere!

----------


## richardj

love the photos

----------


## Blondie

Sarah, your photos are lovely.  I especially like the one of Lucy on the couch with her legs up in the air  :: 

You take some really good photos and I love seeing them.

----------


## Liz

> I wonder if they could be related Liz? After all, its unlikely she was just one in a litter, there must be siblings somewhere!


Sorry for not replying sooner Sarah. The wee pup I saw was younger than Ceitidh but they may be related. Her lovely wee face is the same.

Yes there will be other siblings and just hope they are as lucky as your wee girl.  :Smile:

----------


## dollycat

Yes Liz, I saw the wee pup too at the vets with his fosterer and got to hold him.
Got exactly the same face as Ceitidh had in the earlier photos.
Would melt hearts.

----------


## mop top

Sarah i always loved your pics before but must admit i am even more biased now that you have a kwk9 pup :Wink: 

  she looks so happy and is growing like a mushroom!  Really glad she has stopped biting and has fitted in so well with your two, who will teach her so much about how to be a dog! 

Thanks again for sharing

----------


## chirpy chick

Lovely photos

----------

